

Not Getting What You Want? Time To Change Your Actions - celestine
http://celestinechua.com/blog/2009/08/not-getting-what-you-want-time-to-change-your-actions/

======
zeynel1
She says "change your actions" in all its permutations but she doesn't say
how.

\----------------------------------------

Big changes in actions = Big changes in results

Change your actions

Change your actions

change your whole action around.

Give actions sufficient time to play out first

Keep effective actions; Remove ineffective ones

Start Changing Your Actions

we need to take action to create the results we want.

You have to take the necessary actions to trigger the event.

you need to adopt XYZ actions

you need to change your actions

you need to overhaul your action plan

\------------------------------------------

Only the last paragraph comes close to being a practical advice on what to do
to initiate action.

Here the problem is that the person formed a habit. And he needs to break that
habit. Older habits work in the background and make decisions without the
person being aware of it. I think this is what needs to be addressed when a
person wants to change behavior.

